# Wotofo Ice cubed rda



## Zaher619 (21/1/17)

Hi guys, looking for a replacement glass for my rda. Any vendors have?


----------



## Ash (26/1/17)

I have a brand new ice for sale. Check out my Drawer cleanout sale in classfieds


----------



## Zaher619 (26/1/17)

Thanks Ash but I'm in Cape Town. Won't be cost effective to courier.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (1/2/17)

we also only have the full set in stock..

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/ice-cubed-v1-5-rda-wotofo/


----------

